# Howdy guys and gals



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Have been gone from here for quite a spell so thought I`d stop by and say hi.
Still have all the wheels we built but haven`t used them for a long time.
Hope everyone is doing well and having fun.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Pitchy said:


> Have been gone from here for quite a spell so thought I`d stop by and say hi.
> Still have all the wheels we built but haven`t used them for a long time.
> Hope everyone is doing well and having fun.


Welcome back. I hope you're back working the wheels soon.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

wr said:


> Welcome back. I hope you're back working the wheels soon.


 Thanks wr, we made some butter machines and messed around with making butter not long ago.
I posted some vids and pics in the dairy form.
Who was it here that got the all steel wheel I made, was wondering if she ever spun on it.


----------

